# Gut hooked redfish :(



## RoyKeane13 (Jun 15, 2009)

deleted sorry


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice fish....That sucks you couldn't let him go,.,,Cook him up,,,,Yummy!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice Red! Looks like he was right at the end of the slot! Bet you'll have a sweet dinner with that one. I have pretty good luck with 2/0 circles for them, I just picked up some smaller ones hoping I won't loose as many Whiting next time. Great job!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

he looks a lil too big to me bro, but maybe im wrong


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

He looks close? But he'll eat good


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

If he caught that fish in FL that is definitely over slot.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *mdrobe2 (7/31/2009)*If he caught that fish in FL that is definitely over slot.


Yes, but if it really was gut hooked and dying it isn't like he intentionally poached. The fish is dead and really close to being legal, eating isn't a bad thing.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

NICE FISH. Too bad about the gut hook but atleast you were able to eat her. IT woulda been worse to release it and let such a tasty fish go to waste


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

So what does the law say... if a fish dies from being gut hooked are you supposed to throw em back and let the crabs eat them? If so, that is one stupid law. 

Any fish I kill is either fish bait or getting eaten. Otherwise I feel like I killed them for no reason.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That is a great ? I have always wondered that?? But I think the answer is going to be throw it back? I will see if I can get a answer on the general discussion section!


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

pretty sure the law says you have to throw it back, because people could frame a gut hook and keep what size fish they wanted. if it is really close though and your nice he might let you off.but that risk isn't worth that big fine for just one meal to me.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>So what does the law say... if a fish dies from being gut hooked are you supposed to throw em back and let the crabs eat them? If so, that is one stupid law. 

Any fish I kill is either fish bait or getting eaten. Otherwise I feel like I killed them for no reason. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

:banghead

Any fish over, under or outside of the slot must be thrown back even if its gut hooked or dead. NO THAT IS NOT A STUPID LAW!! In a perfect world that would be okay, but there are plenty of people aroundthat would try to gut hook a fish after they caught it so they could take it home. Im sure you've run into them before. Their the ones thatleave real fast when they catch something over slot, or the same ones that well swipe your rod on bridge when you turn your back or go take a leek. I now it sucks but there are a lot of crapy people around here.:looser


----------

